# Egress path larger than required.



## ARCHITECTOM (Jun 11, 2018)

Something our office hasn't run into before-
Project is a 7000sf restaurant:
The owner wants hand wash sinks outside of the WC in a rear hall which also serves egress. 
The minimum path width is 3'9" the hall is 5'1" wide, and the proposed sinks are 14" deep- so there is no projection into the required egress path. 

The fire marshall stated the following:

"The plans I read show the sinks projecting into the space by 14” or 15”. 

Fire Safety Code 7.3.2.2 Does not allow for projections into the means of egress greater than 4.5” . I don’t see an exclusion on an exit enclosure wider than minimum.

I see it still as a potential point of impediment"

I am looking for commentary on this but would love some thoughts.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 14, 2018)

The required minimum path of egress shall not be impaired - no different than monumental stairs with handrails - look at the commentary to see why handrails are allowed to span 8 feet apart,  when
required width of means of egress is allowed to be measured within 30 inches of the handrails....
BTW please see my signature line --- IF you find valuable information here, we are cheaper than
the International Cash Cow forum which has almost zero activity and not nearly the code experience
here - BTW I have almost 30 years in the code ( still make mistakes as CDA will attest ),  but overall
we don't talk dumb to people and we try our best to represent code professionals.

I admit, I still get stumped and use this forum to find answers..\,,, Welcome !


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 14, 2018)

The issue may well be projections in pathway... Put wing walls at end of sinks - cane detectable and "show" required means of egress has not been diminished.


----------



## steveray (Jun 14, 2018)

Didn't I already post on this? Or is there another thread?....Instruct the FM that it is not an "exit enclosure" it is exit access...If he is still being an idiot, choke down the whole hall to 3'9" and ask him how that has improved safety...


----------



## steveray (Jun 14, 2018)

If you need to, call OSFM and see what they say....The sinks do project into "the space"...but not into the MOE. That is like saying your door is narrower than the room you are egressing so it is an "impediment"....As long as the minimum width is met, all you have to worry about is the little "stickout" hazards which can be addressed through wing walls and other detectable warnings or barriers.


----------



## classicT (Jun 14, 2018)

4-ft tall wing wall on side of lavatory subjected to the direction of egress traffic. Make sure that the floor is slip resistant.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2018)

Love "FM's" most of the time, but not always.


----------

